# Turn Signal Relay



## yuriyl (Jun 23, 2010)

I have a 99 Altima GXE. After jumping my car my ac, windows, stereo and turn signals stopped working. I found that I have burned 100 amp battery fuse which I ended up replacing. That fixed everything besides the turn signals. I looked everywhere and there no turn signal fuse. My emergency flashers work and so from what I understand I might need to replace a turn signal relay. Does any one know exactly where it is? Steps to get and pics would be greatly appreciated.

Yuriy


----------

